
Show HN: Get HN Top Entries, Stock Quotes and Breaking News on Google Assistant - fabianuribe
https://pepperparrot.com/
======
stanleyhlng
I love the idea of pepperparrot.com. Every day, I can get all information
(stock, breaking news, ...) in one place using Google Assistant on my mobile
device.

